
Saudi Aramco reaches $2T value in second day of trading - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-12-12/saudi-aramco-reaches-goal-two-trillion-second-day
======
nabla9
What an insane country and what an insane IPO.

Aramco is estimated to be valued around $1.5T. But Prince Mohammed had
promised $2-trillion valuation and decided to fake it. He told rich Saudi's to
buy Aramco or else. It involves thinly veiled physical threats.

Saudi Arabia renews push for $2tn Aramco valuation
[https://www.ft.com/content/0043ccf6-1b42-11ea-97df-
cc63de1d7...](https://www.ft.com/content/0043ccf6-1b42-11ea-97df-cc63de1d73f4)

>Many wealthy families, some of whom were caught up in a 2017 anti-corruption
crackdown masterminded by Prince Mohammed that resulted in hundreds of
businessmen and princes being detained at the Ritz-Carlton hotel in Riyadh,
have already bought shares. Some are now being asked to pledge further funds,
advisers to the families said.

>“They’ve been told it is their duty, and everyone understands what that
means,” said one adviser to local wealthy families.

>“This is another Ritz, through different means,” said another banker working
on the deal

